# Samsung UN65F8000 - $1999



## d12d (Dec 21, 2011)

I tried putting this is the deals sections but am not allowed. I am in no way affiliated with this company or this deal but I thought it was a great deal and wanted to share it with others. It's a brand new 65" Samsung top of the line LED LCD(8000 series) for $1,999. This is a 2013 model but from what I've read it features a few things that the new models don't. I ordered this deal and have ordered tv's from Buydig in the past with a positive experience so I trust the company offering this deal. Not sure how long the deal will last so I would suggest if your interested you should order soon.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-UN6...1007028859?pt=Televisions&hash=item486976a67b


----------

